# Anyone else have/like horses?



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

Just speaking out to fellow horse-lovers/obsessors! I've been obsessed since I was literally 2 years old, and I've always drawn them, gotten stuffed animals, paintings, posters, Breyer horses, etc, etc... This ummer I got a free horse! She lives in a rescue stable with 27 other horses and she was mistreated and neglected, and used to HATE me.. She loves me now! I board her for free there and have all the training tools I need.. I;m LUCKY. I train her with Parelli methods  Tell me about your obsessions/horses!


----------



## Super Fish (Jun 27, 2011)

Horses are my passion, and at the moment, my job. I own a 4 year old thoroughbred mare (retired race horse) who I am retraining as a jumper. She's the light of my life. As well, I have a number of horses who I train, sales horses and horses who I simply care for. I'm a standardbred racehorse groom too. I practically live at the barn!

I personally am not a fan of parelli... I find his methods to be counter productive, but whatever works for you. 










The above is my mare Lilly, a few days after retiring from racing.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

Super Fish said:


> Horses are my passion, and at the moment, my job. I own a 4 year old thoroughbred mare (retired race horse) who I am retraining as a jumper. She's the light of my life. As well, I have a number of horses who I train, sales horses and horses who I simply care for. I'm a standardbred racehorse groom too. I practically live at the barn!
> 
> I personally am not a fan of parelli... I find his methods to be counter productive, but whatever works for you.
> 
> ...


Lilly is GORGEOUS! I want to steal her. O.O
You're so lucky you have more than one horse!! My mare is -ahem- _sassy_... haha I'm just glad that she doesn't go crazy when she's in heat. There's one mare at the barn who goes INSANE... haha.
I love being at the barn all day. It's like I'm at home 
And I see why you're not a fan of Parelli! It can be counterproductive sometimes, especially when you're confused. For the 6 months I've had my mare, I've ridden her twice, in a gap of 3 weeks. You have to spend a TON of time grooming, being friendly, playing games, etc, etc.... it gets really frustrating if you don't feel like catching the horse's attention with silly moves. You really have to let go of your serious side and be really energetic and playful.. to each her own


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Awwww so pretty! I love horses so much, but I've never had one. I used to take riding lessons and go trail riding whenever I could. Being on a horse is just so...perfect.


----------



## Sprinkles (Dec 6, 2011)

I have been involved with horses for 10 years now. Hard to believe it's been that long sometimes! I currently own a 16 year old black American Quarter Horse mare, a 7 year old sorrel American Quarter Horse gelding, and a miniature spotted donkey. XD


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

When I was little I wanted to be a Horse Trainer/Vet. I had a huge collection of Breyer Horses, about Fifty books and I saddle that still sits in my room. I took lessons in Western, Dressage and Jumping for five years. I had a pony when I was little... Meanest pony ever. He was so bad, he would drag people around the pasture by his lead rope. Never going to have a pony ever again. We found him a nice home with someone who was willing to work with him. Me being 9 at the time, could not. I have since stopped riding after having two horses buck, rear and take off with me on them. I handled it well and knew what to do in that particular situation but, I have never ridden a horse since that day. It's quite sad when you think about it, me being so close to competing in shows and actually having a chance at winning. My instructor said I could have a real career with horses. I know when you fall of a horse you have to jump back on but, almost being thrown off a horse and being trampled has scared me for life....


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

ArcticRain said:


> When I was little I wanted to be a Horse Trainer/Vet. I had a huge collection of Breyer Horses, about Fifty books and I saddle that still sits in my room. I took lessons in Western, Dressage and Jumping for five years. I had a pony when I was little... Meanest pony ever. He was so bad, he would drag people around the pasture by his lead rope. Never going to have a pony ever again. We found him a nice home with someone who was willing to work with him. Me being 9 at the time, could not. I have since stopped riding after having two horses buck, rear and take off with me on them. I handled it well and knew what to do in that particular situation but, I have never ridden a horse since that day. It's quite sad when you think about it, me being so close to competing in shows and actually having a chance at winning. My instructor said I could have a real career with horses. I know when you fall of a horse you have to jump back on but, almost being thrown off a horse and being trampled has scared me for life....


 I see what you mean. Though, when being almost trampled, I love being an inch from death. Some kind of crazy thrill speeding along on a horse through a jump course knowing that you could both die if you make a bad move. I've only fallen off 3 times in 3 years, and they were all scary falls. The first was being flung off 10 feet when a horse spooked at a bird, and I went flying up and to the side, and landed on my neck/shoulders on my back. The next was going over a jump, when my horse spooked and leaped llike the jump was 6 feet and not 2. He went plunging away and I was hanging onto his mane on his side while he galloped along. I flung myself off right as he was about to smush me into the gate. I landed hard on my right shoulder and on my head. (Helmets, people!!!!)
The most recent was when I was practicing jump position without hands at a fast canter outside, and as we rounded a turn a tractor came into view, and my horse went left and my body went right. I landed on my back and head. I've never gotten hurt other than getting whiplash and a bit of soreness but no matter how much I get hurt by horses I'll never be afraid to ride again because there's no such thing as a "mean" horse, only mistreated, or misunderstood!


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

I have a feeling that this pony was mistreated before we got him. The owners before us said that he was a pony for their daughter, but that their daughter had been away for the past three years. When we first got him he was great! It was only after we brought him to the stable did he act up. The owner of the place we boarded him at even said that she refused to board him he was so bad.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

I've been riding and working with horses for most of my life, 12+ years. Currently I volunteer with a program that uses horses to help special needs children and adults. It's called Horses For Healing. I help groom/tack the horses, sidewalk, and exercise them. 

I retrained my first horse who was horribly abused using Parelli methods. It improved out relationship greatly.


----------



## firegurl979 (Oct 28, 2011)

Their my passion!!  

Currently have a Morgan (Jazz), a Polish Arab (Beau), a Morab (Eli), and a Shetland/Hackney/Arab pony (Calypso). 

I do endurance and eventing (dressage/jumping)


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

I learned to ride at 40 and have been riding 13 years now. We don't own our own horses, just ride what we call the "schoolies". But my husband also rides and we have taken two vacations on horseback, one a 6 day trek on the west coast of Ireland, and the other was a 5 day out of a castle in Tuscany, Italy. Hubby wants to ride in the Black Forest in Germany next. We both have competed on very low levels, just schooling shows, and both jump but we are looking now to just finding a barn that will allow trail riding. I'm getting much too old to be falling off at the jumps. Hubby too, he's 59!!
Wish I had a pic I could post for you.


----------



## GilbertonFisher (Dec 29, 2011)

!!!! Love love love horses! I rode for 13 years until i had my first child. I was in 4H horses, I rode performance (English, jumping, western, trail, gaming) on a AQHA mare that I adored. With that same mare i barrel raced and also won rodeo queen titles:
2006 Silver Spurs Saddle club Queen
2007 Miss Kitsap Fair& Stampede
2008 Miss Teen Rodeo WA

I miss riding SO much, it was the only stable part of my life


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a horse, but I never get to see her. She's a gorgeous dark bay Arabian/Quarter horse mare named Tango, about 6 years old and the sweetest thing. We board her with my cousins in Oregon (we live in California :c ), since we don't have any property and the closest equestrian center is about three hours away. We just figure that if she's going to be that far away from us anyways, we might as well leave her with someone we know and trust. 
She's not really a riding horse, but she won't object to someone getting on her bareback every once in a while (she hates saddles, though!). She's a bit stubborn, though - she'll just trot for a bit in a circle and then when she gets bored, she just stands there and glares at you over her shoulder till you get the heck off of her back and leave her alone.
I love her, though. I'll see if I can get a picture.


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

:-DMy uncle has horses a pic of whailen he is a really good horse.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

My mom has a small horse rescue. I like horses, I think they're nice animals and all, but I'm not real comfortable riding just yet. It just feels weird... that and my short stature makes it difficult for me to get on a saddle.


----------



## Sherlock23 (Oct 27, 2011)

I love horses! I want one so bad!! I've been obsessed with them for awhile.  they are amazing!


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

I love to read all of your stories, whether you like horses or not. Some of them are amazing :O And here's 2 pictures of Wilma and me!


----------



## ringmybell (Jan 1, 2012)

I have an oldenburg/tb mare. 9 years old now! She is trained to a high level of jumping, and 3ed level dressaage!


----------



## ringmybell (Jan 1, 2012)

*Bella*

This is my horse jumping low. Not me though. This was her sale picture almost 2 years ago. I do mostly dressage with her now. Her name is Ring My Bell


----------



## ringmybell (Jan 1, 2012)

forgot to upload picuter


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

I simply LOVE horses! They are a great passion of mine! I used to lease and ride and trail ride on my favorite horse on the planet. His name is Windsor and he is an Arabian he is very high strung but he was not at all high strung with me, I don't think anyone had made a connection with him like I did. I we would canter around the ring with the American flag... And do numerous practices doing the drill team I was good times... And gallop in grassy meadows.... (Even better times then!) He was the sweetest! But I hardly see him anymore.... Which is really sad..... Because I don't have the money to ride now and it hurts to watch months go by and not see him more or less ride..... I hope to see him soon... You can see pics of him on my public profile. O.K that is the end of my sob story. But any way nice pics everyone! Your horses are so beautiful! Love your horse paintingpintos! What breed is he?


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

I like horses and would love an older one (young and hyper hoprses scare me a little). Sadly we dont have enough room. I have to console myself with my grand mother's Shady. She is a 17 year old mare. I love older horses because they are more gente. We used to have a 21 year old palimino stallion named Trigger and he was awesome. Sadly he suffered some sort of attack after we had him for 6 months and he was put down. He might have been able to be saved but it would have cost a lot and he wouldn't live for more than anothr year or so, because of his age.


----------

